# A little slice of the Amazon



## yorkshire

Well i bought myself a flash for my camera today.
Dont know the first thing about them and i havent looked at the manual for it yet,
but using my usual method of trial and error, i think i'm on my way to capturing what i set out to do in the first place.

Imagine if you will please.......

an Amazonian river, 
its early in the morning on a warm and sunny day,
The hot sun breaks through the trees and shines through the crystal clear waters.
What lies beneath?


----------



## Soldat

You have to stop winning these photo contest at some point, but it wont be soon. Those pics are amazing as usual.


----------



## piranhasrule

woah someones introduced tiger barbs into the amazon!


----------



## jonscilz

dammit yorkshire your pics are sick... by the way im modeling my rhom tank after yours so help a brother out and find that post you made some month or so back when you installed the rock background in your tank...


----------



## yorkshire

Thanks mate :laugh:

please click the pics to enlarge guys.









I thought the first victim would be a tiger barb...WRONG
The tiger barb was the 1st killer, he ate a tetra








here's a pic with the tail hanging out of his gob


----------



## icedizzle

Those are awsome pics and a great set-up!


----------



## piranhasrule

keep an eye on the rhom, he may be next


----------



## caribekeeper

Now that's more like it, me old son!!! That looks bloody terrific...do you have the ripple effect on the substrate as well?
I'm just sitting back here, can in hand, waiting for a native woman's foot to appear as she does her washing in the river...

Brilliant pics mate....brilliant.

Rich


----------



## traumatic

That Rules!









awesome!


----------



## yorkshire

jonscilz said:


> dammit yorkshire your pics are sick... by the way im modeling my rhom tank after yours so help a brother out and find that post you made some month or so back when you installed the rock background in your tank...
> [snapback]895491[/snapback]​


Thanks for the comments guys,
jon, i didnt make a thread about fitting it, just posted a couple of pics of the tank empty i think. The backing has only been in about a month or so.
There's fitting instructions on the back-to-nature website (which i didnt follow







)

Hey Rich, i'll have to talk the gf into putting her foot in there, just for photographic purposes of course









Pics should get better as i've only had the flash a few hours and none of the above shots have been photoshoped.


----------



## jonscilz

ahhh back-to-nature... i couldnt remember what it was called and thats all i really wanted to know. keep the pics comming - just looking at your tank is a joy seriously. its awesome


----------



## jonscilz

forgot to ask... how many gallons is that tank, bow front?, how does the filtration work in that tank... i dont see it anywhere and how long is your rhom?


----------



## SMITZ71

It just doesn't get much better than this


----------



## piranhaqueen

WOW, your tank is really beautiful. I wonder how long those barbs will last? once I get my drifwood in the tank Im gonna try adding some as well.


----------



## dutchfrompredator

it's so f*cking authentic i want to puke!







it looks like the real rainforest. i knew that twig was brilliant! does the rhom think it's awesome too?







i bet it won't be long before he starts to swim and lurk and weave through the delicate sun kissed branches in search or smaller fauna to eat.


----------



## Fresh2salt

THATS A SWEET TANK. LOOK AT THE REAL KILLER!


----------



## 351winsor

Those are some amazing pics.


----------



## x-J-x

We should ban "yorkshire" from posting any more pix and barred him from entering any pix contest....


----------



## waspride

York, what is the website for the back-to-nature?


----------



## remyo

those pic,s are great


----------



## piranhasrule

> We should ban "yorkshire" from posting any more pix and barred him from entering any pix contest


thats exactly what i was thinking lol after seeing his tank and fish its made me sick of walking past my african tank even though its not even that bad. and when i wake up in the morning and see my beloved oscar staring back at me the feeling just isnt their anymore. hes made me hate my own fish damm it! lets make a poll!


----------



## khuzhong

no, ban him from pfury!
lol.. awesome pics dude.


----------



## JAC

flawless


----------



## jonscilz

waspride said:


> York, what is the website for the back-to-nature?
> [snapback]895594[/snapback]​


just found it... i dont think they are easy to get in the US tho... just one store that ive found so far in Texas and its geared towards pet store buyers... http://www.on-the-rocks.se/english/index.html


----------



## Soldat

Yorkshire's background is about the price of a tank alone. It is worth it if you can throw the cash down for it.


----------



## Death in #'s

i dident know there were tigerbarbs and neons in the amazon










i really like these pics they look great and i love that evil tiger barb pic


----------



## piranhasrule

there are neons in the amazon arent there?


----------



## Stranger

york, what kinda sand is that?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Great pictures as usual bro!


----------



## Sheppard

wow york, those pics are siiiiick!!


----------



## Sheriff Freak

im going to go to your house and nab ur tank!!!! I f*cking LOVE IT


----------



## yorkshire

jonscilz said:


> waspride said:
> 
> 
> 
> York, what is the website for the back-to-nature?
> [snapback]895594[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> just found it... i dont think they are easy to get in the US tho... just one store that ive found so far in Texas and its geared towards pet store buyers... http://www.on-the-rocks.se/english/index.html
> [snapback]895645[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats the problem over here to. most shops dont stock them 'cos they cost silly money. I've wanted one for over 3 years. One day some beer got the beter idea of my conscience and money sense












Stranger said:


> york, what kinda sand is that?
> [snapback]895725[/snapback]​


Just regular sand i bought from my lfs. He probably brought it back in bags from the coast, thats why he drives a porche









Please dont ban me guys, it was p-fury made me get into takin pics, and it was p-fury that made me spend all my money on my tank


----------



## waspride

That first pic should be entered into POTM


----------



## jonscilz

waspride said:


> That first pic should be entered into POTM
> [snapback]895851[/snapback]​


yea no sh*t... dammit york


----------



## flash!

caribekeeper said:


> Now that's more like it, me old son!!! That looks bloody terrific...do you have the ripple effect on the substrate as well?
> I'm just sitting back here, can in hand, waiting for a native woman's foot to appear as she does her washing in the river...
> 
> Brilliant pics mate....brilliant.
> 
> Rich
> [snapback]895499[/snapback]​


























....love the native womans foot thing.........fukin realy funny.........


----------



## marky

nice pics


----------



## yorkshire

Here's a full tank shot, before the masacre that is sure to happen tonight









I'm working 14 hours tomorrow, when i go out the lights are off and when i get back they'll be off. Wonder what will be left by Friday?

Jonscilz - i'm banned from this months POTM


----------



## waspride

York, please clarify. The flash is in the left hand corner of the tank and only goes off when you take a picture, or does it have that natural lighting effect all the time?


----------



## yorkshire

waspride said:


> York, please clarify. The flash is in the left hand corner of the tank and only goes off when you take a picture, or does it have that natural lighting effect all the time?
> [snapback]895932[/snapback]​


The flash is on an extension and held above to simulate the sunlight. Normaly its not that bright with just the aquarium lights. With normal aquarium lighting theres no way you can use high enough shutter speeds to capture the barbs,tetras and danios, Thats why i bought the flash


----------



## Gordeez

Yorkie, that last pic of the whole tank was taken with the external flash?
I thought you had your goddamn tank by the window and it was natural sunlight.
Thats a Badass Shot right there!!!!


----------



## Gordeez

yorkshire said:


> Thanks mate :laugh:
> 
> please click the pics to enlarge guys.:nod:
> 
> I thought the first victim would be a tiger barb...WRONG
> The tiger barb was the 1st killer, he ate a tetra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic with the *tail hanging out of his gob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]895494[/snapback]​


I shouldve started from page 1 and not 2
This pic is Classic! He has a Tetra hanging out fro his gob. Thats Pricless


----------



## yorkshire

Gordeez said:


> Yorkie, that last pic of the whole tank was taken with the external flash?
> I thought you had your goddamn tank by the window and it was natural sunlight.
> Thats a Badass Shot right there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]896069[/snapback]​


Yeh, i was pretty surprised with how the pics turned out myself








I just fitted the batteries, plugged it into the camera and started taking pics. These are the first pics i've ever taken with it, i dont know what any of the settings do, and i havent even edited or lightrned/darkened/sharpened any of them, its just how the camera took them.
Pure F*@king luck, but hey, i'm not complaining


----------



## shoe997bed263

x-J-x said:


> We should ban "yorkshire" from posting any more pix and barred him from entering any pix contest....
> [snapback]895592[/snapback]​


are you crazy man? yorkie's pics are the reason that i wake up in the morning, the reason i am on this site, sh*t my reason for living. yep my reason for living i live Vicariously throuhg his pics.
looks awsome as always yorkie


----------



## shoe997bed263

hey yorkie a quick question if you dont mind me asking how much did you pay for that background. i have been thinking of getting one for my 125g tank


----------



## Roger

I love you those shots are great, And if you entered that tank of the month thing your gonna kill everyone


----------



## WorldBelow07

omg yorkie.... these are by far the best pics of your tank ive seen so far. omfg!!!!!!!


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

Did those laoches make fun fo yor rhom? Because he seems to be eyeing them down...


----------



## elTwitcho

Really interesting use of shadows from the twig Yorkie, looks very natural. I love the shots


----------



## yorkshire

View attachment 49646


Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate :laugh:
> 
> please click the pics to enlarge guys.:nod:
> 
> I thought the first victim would be a tiger barb...WRONG
> The tiger barb was the 1st killer, he ate a tetra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic with the *tail hanging out of his gob* :laugh:
> [snapback]895494[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I shouldve started from page 1 and not 2
> This pic is Classic! He has a Tetra hanging out fro his gob. Thats Pricless
> [snapback]896075[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I first noticed that the tiger barb had a neon hangin out of his gob was when i took this picture :nod: 
Just thought that the barb looked kinda odd, when i zoomed in on the pic i could see the neons tail :laugh: 
Sorry the pics arent in better focus, but you gotta bear in mind that i'd only just got the flash









*Edit- bloody hell, the pics are the wrong way round








the top pic is a close up of the bottom pic


----------



## hughie

Sheriff Freak said:


> im going to go to your house and nab ur tank!!!!
> [snapback]895799[/snapback]​


Yorkshire, you best get the Kryptinite out


----------



## Davo

Damn. Its just amazing. Does your tank last like that? I do it up and after a while my P's reck it.

Great job mate


----------



## psychofish

Looks great


----------



## sharpteeth

fuckin hell yorkie bar kid those are some really amazing true to life photo shots u got there!!! loved the one with the tiger barb eatin the tetra lol







ha ha ha tiger barbs and neons in the amazon lol









give us a call if u get the fish food will be over to pick it up!

and some new scenery for my setup?


----------



## yorkshire

Ok guys, only two tiger barbs left, out of 6.
theres about 6 tetras and some of the clown loaches are still left in there somewhere









I'm planning on doing another pic shoot, so does anyone have some sugestions as to little fish from the Amazon which would look good?
Got to be little, tetra size (ish) and come from the same rivers as rhoms.
And the intentions arent to get pics of the rhom eating them, rather capture realistic looking pics that could pass for being taken in their natural enviroment.


----------



## jackburton

love the new setup york nice one


----------



## janus

That piece of wood you have looks very nature-like! 
Sweet!


----------



## Natt King Shoal

Is something wrong with your Rhom?!!! His mouth isn't open!!









Also, how do you keep that driftwood in that position?


----------



## Umbilical Syllables

yorkshire said:


> Ok guys, only two tiger barbs left, out of 6.
> theres about 6 tetras and some of the clown loaches are still left in there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on doing another pic shoot, so does anyone have some sugestions as to little fish from the Amazon which would look good?
> Got to be little, tetra size (ish) and come from the same rivers as rhoms.
> And the intentions arent to get pics of the rhom eating them, rather capture realistic looking pics that could pass for being taken in their natural enviroment.
> [snapback]898153[/snapback]​


For surface dwelling fish, you might want to try and pick up some silver hatchetfish (Gasteropelecus sternicla) or marbled hatchetfish (Carnegiella strigata strigata). Tertra-wise you can go with serpae tetras, rosy tetras, lemon tertas and i think rummy-nose tetras.


----------



## BUBBA

Sweet Pics..


----------



## B. Rodgers

What Kind Of Tank Is That And What Size Is It? To Me It Appears To Be Build Into A Rock Hehe!


----------



## yorkshire

Faded said:


> What Kind Of Tank Is That And What Size Is It? To Me It Appears To Be Build Into A Rock Hehe!
> [snapback]899960[/snapback]​


The setup is a juwel vision 180, its a 180 liter bowfront, with a background by back-to-nature. Hoping to get the same tank, but 450liters soon









Umbilical, thanks, i will try some hatchet fish









Natt, the wood is just wedged in. I've found that since i've stopped feeding him so much beefheart he doesnt yawn quite as much, still catch the odd pic but i thought you guys were gettin a little bored of the yawning pics so i dont spend as much time trying to get it on camera


----------



## shutter13

haha i love tiger barbs! they can be so vicious... the neons will get eaten first .. barbs are much smarter and quicker

amazing pics


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady

this is for you














those are just great shots...thanks for the share


----------

